# NWS.btv invites you to report snow depths



## billski (Feb 29, 2012)

US National Weather Service Burlington VT
In anticipation of this snow event, we would like to invite you to participate with some snow observations. We use your reports to verify our products and do research that will improve our forecasts and warnings.

Accurate snow depth readings can be taken by using a ruler or yard/meter stick and measuring several representative locations, then taking the average of those readings. A representative location is one that is free of drifts and away from trees or buildings. (For more information on accurate reporting: http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ama/?n=measuringandreportingsnow.) 

If you wish to participate in this good ol' fashion family fun, and we hope that you do, please follow this link to send us a report, or post it here on Facebook! http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/storm_report.shtml

source:
http://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Burlington.gov


----------

